# Dysmorphic



## AdamlShoop (Feb 27, 2012)

I cam accross this diagnosis today.  "Dysmorphic Features".  Anyway care to tag a stab at the ICD-9 for this one?  I believe it has something to do with physical anomalies, mostly congenital, but what i'm finding on the web, isn't really giving me a good solid answer to go by. 
 I'm thinking i may need to query the physician for specifics, but thought i'd toss this in here.  Someone may need to reference it in the future...Thank you!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 27, 2012)

*Query physician*

Adam
My question to you is whether this is an actual diagnosis, or just an observation in the physician exam.  If the LATTER, then you don't have to code this at all. It isn't a diagnosis. 

If this is truly the only diagnosis documented in the note, then definitely query the physician.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

